# Medical Officer - Reserve Program



## mattiast (10 May 2014)

I am a 2nd year medical student at University of British Columbia.

I was interested in the possibility of becoming a medical officer part time with CF upon graduation and completion of residency.

Can't seem to find much information on the availability and role of medical officers as RESERVISTS (although there's plenty of info on full-time MOTP program and even my friend in med school is in the program).

I know many doctors work for military as contractors, not as CF members, but I would be interested in becoming a CF member and doing basic training and contributing some weeks of my year towards military. Grandfather was WWII veteran, it's in my blood.

Any info appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## medicineman (10 May 2014)

Your best bet is to talk to the Recruiter with 12 Fd Amb in Vancouver - they should be able to help you.

MM


----------

